# Finished My New Suit



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Any guesses who I'm going to be?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Beetlejuice? Nice!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice! Did you paint the stripes?


----------



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

I was going to guess Marlon Brando in "A Streetcar Named Desire". I can almost hear you shouting "Stella!". (just kidding ) 
Great suite!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Used car salesman?:googly:

You're the "ghost with the most"!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Hah! This made me laugh. Nicely done.

Does anyone dare say "Beetlejuice" 3 times????


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^It's already been said twice in this thread - does that count?:googly:


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

say it, Say It, SAY IT!!!!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Copchick said:


> Nice! Did you paint the stripes?


Yes I painted the stripes. I used a black suit which just soaked up the white paint, I had to put a lot of layers on. If I were to do it again I would find a white suit and paint the black strips.


----------



## DeadDaddy1993 (Sep 13, 2015)

Beetlejuice? Or zombie elvis?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now you've done it, DD - you said "Beetlejuice" for the third time and he's going to cut loose and wreak havoc on us


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Lol. I just woke my wife up laughing at your pic. Oops. Hilarious expression.


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Here is how the suit turned out with makeup.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look fabulous, dahling!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

haha! Great Beetlejuice suit!


----------

